# Enclosure decor



## macky9326 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey guys and gals, I was wondering if you could help link me to any websites or amazon/ebay listings that sell things for the inside of enclosures, doesn't have to be anything fancy just some rocks or little houses etc

It must be able to ship to the uk though. 

Many thanks from me and Toby


----------



## laramill (Mar 16, 2014)

Cute tort--

I don't have any links for you (maybe try amazon??)-- but you know, a lot of the coolest things for an enclosure aren't necessarily designed/created for tortoise enclosures. 

You may just want to look at some of the enclosure pictures posted right here on the forum and see what other people are doing-- You can scrub off a lot of stuff and use it! That is where I got my eating rock (a nice flat, kind of rough one I found walking in the woods), and a nice little flat one my tort likes to just sit on came out of the garden. I've seen people post enclosures where they used large plastic coffee containers as hides, just cut a door out of one side... some construct very simple hides out of three boards nailed together and they place it against the wall of the enclosure.

I'd look through some pictures (you can even google "Indoor (or outdoor) tortoise enclosure image" and you'll get a pages of them.-- A lot of the stuff looks really nice, some of it doesn't, but luckily, your tort will be very forgiving generally. Just make sure anything you do is safe!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 16, 2014)

Decorating the space is fun an easy.

Have a garden center near you? You could buy a clay terra cotta saucer for food/water dishes. Clay terra cotta pots for hides (turn them on their side and bury half of it). Some potted plants and rocks placed throughout. Similar to this..






Obviously I don't mean the closed chamber aspect of it, but my decorations could give you some ideas. 

You can find pieces of wood or rocks outside. Just wash them before use. Make sure any plants you use are tortoise safe. Buy ones grown without pesticides or have them in their pots "out of reach" and for looks only. Or use fake plants.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Barista5261 (Mar 17, 2014)

Does anyone who has fake plants in their enclosures ever have their torts try to eat the plants? Or maybe take one nibble, see that it doesn't taste good and leave it alone?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 17, 2014)

I used fake plants in the Leopard chambers for a couple of years and never had a problem. 
Tom has said that all of his torts try to eat them.


----------



## Barista5261 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hopefully most of them taste horrible to torts and they won't be interested in them


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't think its so much the taste but the _look_ of the fake plants. To our eyes fake plants look real. But I stumbled upon an article once that explained the way UV reflects off real plants. It was assumed that a tortoise doesn't even recognize artificial plants as food because to them, they don't look like real greens.


----------



## Menno (Mar 17, 2014)

You can make your own rocks. It is much cheaper and you can make everything you want  
Look what I have made; http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-88108.html
(I used styrofoam and tile cement)

Tutorial: http://www.lizard-landscapes.com/reptile-terrarium.html


----------



## StuMac (Mar 17, 2014)

I went to my local beach specifically to look for flat rocks... A curious old man asked me what I was doing and when I told him he was pretty impressed!! Took a few large flat stones home, thoroughly sterilised them and now have a little area next to Peaches basking bowl for her to clean her feet first. Free and looks nice too.


----------

